# Upgrading Roubaix Elite APEX



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm looking for some recommendations:
I have a Specialized Rouabaix Elite Apex. I upgraded the wheels (Mavic K10's) and after trying many saddles, upgraded to a WBT Devo. I like to tinker and upgrade, but I don't like to waste money. 
What would you consider upgrading? I was looking at starting with the BB/Crank and since I don't live in the mountains, the brakes seem sufficient.
Is it worth swapping out the S150 crank w/ powerspline BB?
Or is it worth looking at the levers, cables, chain, or cassette? :mad2:


----------

